# Breeding question & rabbit photos of does & male falling over :)



## SpruceMoose (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello, I'm a newbie here  with some beginner rabbit breeding questions.

I have 2 Californian does about 6 months old. My buck is a New Zealand. He's only about 4 months old. (you can see in the photos he's much smaller than the doe)

The does seemed ready to breed upon visual inspection, so I thought I'd give the male a try & see if he showed any interest in breeding. I placed both rabbits in "neutral territory", a pen in the backyard.... Just in case I needed to jump in a save the male from a fight. I never bred rabbits before & wasn't quite sure how they might behave. He (I think - based on what I've read) successfully bred the first doe 4 times in the span of an hour. He "fell over" 4 times. 

I waited an hour & tried him with the other Cali doe, he bred her & "fell over" 2x.

My question to experienced rabbit breeders is - Do you think his matings might be fertile since he's so young? Did he breed the first doe too many times & deplete his genetic material donation for the 2nd doe?  Even if neither doe catches, I'm VERY happy he's proven he's interested in breeding!! He gave the does a GOOD chase around the pen until he caught them & they raised their tails. 

Thanks ahead of time for any help / advice / criticism!! All are welcome  




























Photo of the male falling over:


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

I'd toss the second doe in with him tomorrow morning, just to be sure!

I usually use my larger breed bucks starting at around 4 months or so, but I only use them on one doe per day (since they just don't have the stamina)

I'm sure there has been a study of sperm count or something, I usually use an older buck *maybe* on two different does, course I have a zillion bucks, so that hardly ever happens! I honestly have no idea how many does a good Sr buck can impregnate in one day! I read someplace online about how often you should be using them for "optimum" results, but I don't remember WHERE I saw it!

I do know that I don't use mine NEARLY enough, in fact I probably need another 12-24 does to really put mine to good use. I did see that the sperm can go stale if you haven't used him in a while!

I tend to use mine maybe once every 6-8 weeks or so, and then sometimes someone doesn't even get to play! I so need to buy some more does!


----------



## goat^farmer (Dec 28, 2005)

I say you will have kits before you know it. My friend has a very small mini lop and used him with a huge NZ doe and she got bred. It doesn't matter on the size of the male rabbit if he is willing an she is ready there is no problems. My friend needs to purchase more does and a new breeding buck or two since things happened. Forgot to say him falling off like it did in 4th photo he got the doe good. lol..lol..


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

I love your California doe. She is beautiful. My guess is your buck is old enough to breed does. It is suggested that you put the doe back with the buck 12 to 24 hours after the first mating as the doe ovulates after the first breeding. 
I am pretty conservative and only breed one doe per day even with my older bucks. You usually get more bunnies that way. Good luck.


----------



## SILEIGH (Jul 11, 2007)

nice looking rabbits you have!! and yep he got the job done:dance:
i have used my buck on up to 3 does all in one day 
ABC in the morning 
CBA in the evening -- i thought changing up the order would help the kit numbers but the does all had what i expected based on previous litters

good luck


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

I hope these two learned their lesson. Don't take pictures of yourself in the bedroom or THEY MIGHT END UP ON THE INTERNET!!  I guess a clothing line or line of purfume is next.....just before the big movie deal!


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

Bunny porn!

Janis


----------



## Michael Leferink (Jul 12, 2003)

The only way to know is to wait and see. Many bucks will mate at 4 months and even younger, however not all young bucks will be fertile. Our young bucks are usually started at 24 - 26 weeks.

Good luck,
MikeL


----------



## SpruceMoose (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the advice everyone!! I'll update this thread & let everyone know if the 2 matings were fertile or not in a few weeks. We're buying some plywood next weekend for the nestboxes. If we don't need them in 31 days, I'm hoping they'll be needed the NEXT month 

The 2 does were semi-interested in mating in the morning. The buck gave a halfhearted chase but didn't pursue them as strongly as the night before. (no successful mating observed in the morning) I'm crossing my fingers for babies!! I'll post photos If I get any


----------

